# update & questions :)



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Sep 20, 2020)

hey all, i posted back on July 19 about nutrient burning my little plants. well i ended up losing all but 1 of them.  the one that was left i kinda just left alone on top of our little greenhouse near our smoke porch. all it got fed after that was smoke & rain water. one day it was looking greener so i checked under the pot and found roots escaping so i sat it on the surface of an empty pot on the smoke porch. about two weeks ago i had to move it into the large pot (so i didnt tear apart roots later). well she is pretty happy now. i was concerned with all the wildfire smoke we had all last week(PNW WA) and lack of sunlight... i noticed the top drooping... then the next day the sun was back and she really spread out!  im so happy. hubby is in love & talking about finding a grow tent online & mentioned supercropping, although he didnt know the name for it.  

also, i think the plant may be a girl(but what say you?)  and if this is the case, im slightly concerned. shes been living outside all her life. we have numerous neighbors that smoke so maybe they have a plant+? pollination  i dont wanna ruin the flowers.   also, with all the wild and arson fires the sunlight was blocked out or SEVERELY filtered and i think that may have sent her into early flowering or maybe just show gender? im a NOOB so not 100% on that bit.

and i dont know if this is even important, because i read it can be from stress.   our plants ALL started out with 3 leaflets and later on developed 5 leaflets on new leaves and now our remaining plant has 7 in total on her newest growth areas. i honestly think the 7 ones developed this week during the smoke, theyre so new. but i have never seen anything about them adapting to their environment in that way.  seems weird.

now my questions:
Should we supercrop? im terrified for obvious reasons! and told him he would have to do all that. LOL 
Can you tell gender!? 
did the lack of sun send her into flowering? & if so, are we screwed now or can we halt/postpone this by getting her under a light right away?


now heres my pretty ! oddly, this was the only plant i didnt name before i messed them up. i guess maybe the others just hated their names so bad they had no fight left LMAO


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2020)

I usually can't tell the sex until  a couple of weeks in flower.  Plant looks great to me except the spots, could be mites.  5 to seven leaves are normal imo.


----------



## przcvctm (Sep 20, 2020)

Pic #4 looks to me like it's showing female pre-flowers.


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Sep 20, 2020)

putembk said:


> I usually can't tell the sex until  a couple of weeks in flower.  Plant looks great to me except the spots, could be mites.  5 to seven leaves are normal imo.


 the spots showed up the day after we had ash fall, so i think, maybe, they could have gotten acid burnt from it. i havent seen any mites but i did use DE on it just over a week ago, only because i saw some garden spider babies climbing onto it from a succulent i put near it.


----------



## pute (Sep 20, 2020)

Did you kill the eggs which have now hatched?


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Sep 21, 2020)

the spider babies i saw were actively hatching so what i dusted with would have shredded them all right away. i havent seen any signs of infestation though and i like to inspect it when i go out to smoke.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

Look carefully if they are S Mites they will very likely be back once the next cycle of eggs hatch
When you kill mites you kill mostly the living ones not the egg stage, This is why repeated treatment is needed to wipe them out.


----------



## muggles (Sep 21, 2020)

przcvctm said:


> Pic #4 looks to me like it's showing female pre-flowers.



I agree.  Bottom left branch most demonstrative.


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2020)

Morning muggs


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2020)

As small as that plant is right now its easy to turn it on its side and spray the little bastards off with water pressure. After that i actually use 50% alcohol,50% water with little dish soap in a spray bottle. Do that every week for 3 weeks and they should be gone.
Do not do this during the flowering phase. The Alcohol will jack up your triches.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2020)

Look good under the damge leaves if you see this ................................No bueno


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Sep 21, 2020)

no signs of any pests underneath or on top. whatever caused the holes doesnt seem to be affecting the new growth though. one of the leaves your see a burnt -looking hole in one of the leaves though so do think it could have been the heavy ashfall. i was wiping ash off my face just from a grocery store trip. uck.

but i do appreciate all the input! i dont wanna mess this up. ha. im looking at & trying to read about and what type of light to get for it today


----------



## muggles (Sep 21, 2020)

Hoping you are having a good evening, Pute.


----------



## pute (Sep 21, 2020)

Every day is a holiday....you know that!!


----------



## muggles (Sep 22, 2020)

and every meal a banquet!


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Sep 29, 2020)

NOOB back with another update (its still alive!!) and follow up/repeat question i suppose. i purchased a multi-spectrum 4-light-bar grow light, maybe like $30, so i wasn't expecting a lot from it but we've been putting it outside during the sunny days and inside under the multi light setting.... not the red/blue or only yellow.... when its less bright outside than under the lights. its blown up it feels like, its starting to poke at my anxiety of where im going to hide this monster ive created!! hubby is looking at smaller indoor grow tent things for it ((WITH the good air filtration LOL). good lord though, hes so excited he was starting out looking at $2k+ set ups.  had to talk him down.

so onto my question. last post i was concerned about how it handled out week of heavy smoke/no sun & then BAM! hardcore sun after the smoke finally cleared. after that fire week, i was worried that sudden change sent our little thing into flowering because it started showing what ya'll called Female Preflowers. im still concerned, shes a lot hairier now but she is still growing height and width ways. i will post the pictures and you guys can tell me if you think its in (early?) flowering phase or what.    not perfect photos, but hopefully you can see what im talking about.


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Sep 29, 2020)

its been 9 days since i posted this thread and took those first pics. here she is now with those old and todays pics


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2020)

From what I can tell everything is coming along fine.


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Oct 4, 2020)

i didnt realize when i started our seeds that keeping track of dates was so necessary so i have no idea how 'old' this girl is but i do want to take some clones from her when i top her so i am going to have to read more about that. my clonex & containers arrived today YAY! so im excited and scared to do the initial topping. and super excited about trying to clone. *theres some pics showing all the top i plan to remove i hope im overreacting LOL*  the hubby is still looking into a grow set up we can use in the space we have.

i did notice today that when i watered, i accidentally uncovered a big root knob and bunch of high roots. i mounded to just cover things momentarily but the whole ugly pot is full of roots suddenly! i ordered some 10 gallon felt grow bags & plan to go tomorrow to pick up the same kinds of bagged soil/compost/manure/perlite i mixed originally for this one. 

ok, ok. done rambling now. any input or suggestions for the plant are always appreciated!


----------



## BigJer (Oct 4, 2020)

What I like to do when trimming my plants is when I lop off a smaller branch that is to far behind the rest of the plant as far as harvest time is stick them right in the pots soil. I got a bunch of like 6-8 inch plants in full bloom now. I am not ready to take care of A bunch of clones but hell tiny buds? They smoke too.


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Oct 4, 2020)

gerald p erbes said:


> What I like to do when trimming my plants is when I lop off a smaller branch that is to far behind the rest of the plant as far as harvest time is stick them right in the pots soil. I got a bunch of like 6-8 inch plants in full bloom now. I am not ready to take care of A bunch of clones but **** tiny buds? They smoke too.


id love to see a picture of those! that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Oct 4, 2020)

i did top the plant today. got 5 cuttings set up to root keeping my fingers and toes crossed they take root.   husband almost cried when he saw her afterwards, mumbled something about "my baby...".   seemed slightly relieved when he saw how many clones came off her.   ill try to remember to snap a picture in a bit.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 5, 2020)

Potsitive.Thoughts said:


> id love to see a picture of those! that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 5, 2020)

Potsitive.Thoughts said:


> i did top the plant today. got 5 cuttings set up to root keeping my fingers and toes crossed they take root.   husband almost cried when he saw her afterwards, mumbled something about "my baby...".   seemed slightly relieved when he saw how many clones came off her.   ill try to remember to snap a picture in a bit.


I Didn't use any kind of root enhancing, just stuck em in the dirt. Was going to make clones but got lazy/busy


----------



## BigJer (Oct 6, 2020)

One other thing I tried this year was training a plant to grow sideways. I won't post pictures for fear of a lashing BUT it FN works. Now I suggest as the buds start or even just before, support the branches or your plant will spread open like it's drooping and so on etc etc. It was great for maintenance too. It's amazing how fast the bottom branches curve to meet the sun. How did you spend your summer?


----------

